# What size ?????????????



## RMThompson (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey guys, what size would you reccomend I can blow a file up to safely that is 2590 x 1943 in pixel size?

Furthermore, I shot this in JPG mode, and the file size is only 1.96 MBS. If I had shot the same picture in a 6MP RAW format, on say a NikonD50, what would be the difference? How much larger could I print the picture?


----------



## markc (Jan 19, 2007)

You're going to get different answers depending on how particular people are when they view an image. Anything from 8"x10" max up to 20'x25'. I think you'll have to try it for yourself and see what you can live with.

JPGs are compressed, so their file sizes aren't a true representation of image size. If you saved at 99% quality, you shouldn't have any noticeable compression artifacts, but if you saved at something like 60%, you probably won't be able to go very big without seeing something distracting.


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 19, 2007)

Markc,

I am just using the JPG my camera spit outs.

HOWEVER I am trying to remove the obvious tripod reflection in the shot, and when I do this in MSPAINT, (I am not too great in Photoshop), it for SOME REASON compresses it more. Even though its the same pixel size, 2590 X 1943, it reduces the file size from 1.96MBs to 484KBS... and I can only assume this means heavy compression!!!

So, how can I keep it the full compression? In Paint, if I save it as a BMP will that help? OR am I going to have to do this in PHOTOSHOP to get the full size?

I spoke to a printing company and said that a 16X20 would work, with minor pixelating, which I dont mind.

HELP my customer is going to freak out!


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 19, 2007)

For god's sake, don't use paint to edit photos.


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 19, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> For god's sake, don't use paint to edit photos.


 
LOL Well I am at work... so I was limited. But I always thought MSPAINT was pure, and would just keep the file size, and allow me to edit pixel by pixel.

If anyone could help me, I could email them the photo and maybe they can help show me how to get rid of the tripod?

Im desperate.... : (


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 19, 2007)

While Photoshop can be intimidating...many of the tools are very simple to use.  

If you are taking JPEG images from your camera to do some editing...I would suggest you save a copy as a TIFF file...or a Photoshop PSD.  That way, you won't be compressing the file when you save it.  With JPEG, every time you save it...you are compressing it further.


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 19, 2007)

HELP? This isnt working. I jsut cant get it done in PSP like I can in PAINT. Can someone here help me????


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 19, 2007)

List out your steps...and what's not working.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 20, 2007)

If your original file wasn't compressed (it would normally be over 5 mb), I'd say you could probably go up to 12"x18".







I used the patch tool in Adobe PS.  Make a selection around any tripod parts that are free floating, and drag the the selection into an all wine area.  For parts that aren't free floating, use the clone stamp to make them free floating, then do the same.


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 20, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> List out your steps...and what's not working.


 

I put the picture into PShop, and zoom into it. I can use the eydropper tool to picka color and paint OVER the tripod, but I'd rather clone tiny pieces of the wine and put it over the parts I need to get rid of, but I cannot figure out how to do this is PShop???

I can do it just fine in PAINT, but when I save it, it saves it way compressed and I dont think it will blow up fine.

I can send the file to whomever can show me what to do????

PLEASE? Ima begging here! lol


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

There is no clone tool in paint, so I don't know what you are doing in paint to fix it.  I don't have PSP, but I'm sure it works similar to photoshop.  You have to pick a point for the clone tool to sample from.  You hold alt, and then click a spot right next to where you want to clone, and then "paint" over what you are trying to remove.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 20, 2007)

Photoshop is worth the money.  It seems expensive, but it's really dirt cheap for what it does.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 20, 2007)

With almost any photo editing software, you should be able to make a selection in the wine.  Copy it.  Then paste and drag it where you want.


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 20, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> There is no clone tool in paint, so I don't know what you are doing in paint to fix it. I don't have PSP, but I'm sure it works similar to photoshop. You have to pick a point for the clone tool to sample from. You hold alt, and then click a spot right next to where you want to clone, and then "paint" over what you are trying to remove.


 
In paint I select a small square section, CTRL C to copy and CTRL V to paste and then move it to the right area.

I have no idea how to clonein PS, but I will try to do it your way! Thanks!


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 22, 2007)

Well - I spent all weekend trying to learn how to clone in Photoshop, and I still have an ugly picture. I am going to have to refund the customer.

Anyone have any instructions on cloning? The ones I found online for TERRIBLE.....

*desperate*


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 22, 2007)

The basic technique is simple; getting it to look good will probably take a little time.  

We are still talking about the wine glass photo?  That's a pretty easy retouch job, IMHO.  Did I accomplish what you are trying to do in the example I posted above?  I just removed the legs, and didn't remove any of the specular highlights (I didn't know if they were from the tripod or the lighting).  

I don't know what you are charging the client, or when you need it by, but I do digital retouching for $60/hour (1 hour minimum).


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, I dont know how I didnt see that pic you did before. FOr some reason I didnt see it, I read your post, but I thought you were just talking about something else.

And yes, thats exactly what I need to do, but I have to do it with the original file, because the customer wants to push it to 16X20.... Soemone pm'd me and is going to help... 

I guess I am going to invest in some black tape or a dark tripod! LOL


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh - and I got myself a copy of Photoshop 6.0 to work with...


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 25, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> While Photoshop can be intimidating...many of the tools are very simple to use.
> 
> If you are taking JPEG images from your camera to do some editing...I would suggest you save a copy as a TIFF file...or a Photoshop PSD.  That way, you won't be compressing the file when you save it.  With JPEG, every time you save it...you are compressing it further.


Hey big Mike.  first time poster here.

question.  I shoot all my pics with a Nikon D100. (landscape pictures of the CHicago Area) would you recommend shooting my pics as RAW, making any necessary adjustments in PS, and then save as JPEG for printing?


----------

